
ScrAPIr: Making Web Data APIs Accessible to Everyone - ievans
http://www.mit.edu/~tarfah/webapidata/
======
ievans
I thought this was pretty clever: since most websites have nice APIs on the
backend, what if they were exposed directly to the user? There are some demo
videos on the press announcement: [https://www.csail.mit.edu/news/searching-
websites-way-you-wa...](https://www.csail.mit.edu/news/searching-websites-way-
you-want)

